

The myth that programming experience does not matter - IvoGeorgiev
http://blog.linvo.org/post/20220382539/the-myth-that-programming-experience-does-not-matter

======
alex3t
Point me please discussion where talking "programming experience does not
matter". It's completely stupid. Who in normal mind talking about this? Of
course programming language experience does not matter but programming
experience..

~~~
bunderbunder
Programming language experience matters very much. Not least of all because it
takes time to become accustomed to that language's idioms: Until you are
fluent in them you are going to take longer to read others' code, you are
going to write code that's harder for others to read, and thus you are
ultimately writing code that is harder to maintain. And unless you are a very
meticulous tester (and none of us are nearly as good at testing as we want to
think we are) you are also going to write code that is more buggy because you
are less aware of the quirks and gotchas that motivate many of those idioms.

------
codgercoder
Hard point to make when people explicitly advertise for recent college
graduates.

